# Must do in Dubai in 3.5 days



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm arriving in Dubai for a long weekend on Thursday 22nd April (evening) and leave the following Monday afternoon (26th).

Any suggestions as to what I should do?

And what do I bring to wear??

Thanks guys!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Friday Brunch
Desert Safari
Dubai Mall Fountain Show
Dinner at the Madinat
Big Bus Tour
Spend an afternoon at JBR Walk/Beach

All worth doing if you haven't before.

In terms of what to wear, usually women are advised to cover their shoulders/upper arms, wear dresses/skirts that stop below the knee and don't show off too much cleavage. Most people don't pay much attention to that though and you won't get any hassle if you wear what you'd normally wear back home. It is a little stricter during Ramadan.

Unless you're a stripper, you'll be fine. There was a woman parading around JBR Walk wearing a men's shirt and a black thong and nothing else, all that happened to her is that she made a lot of men happy


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And watch who you talk/meet up with....


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Friday Brunch
> Desert Safari
> Dubai Mall Fountain Show
> Dinner at the Madinat
> ...


Hi Gavtek,

That's the weekend sorted then, thanks for that!

As for my attire, I'll bear the flashing in mind!! ;-)


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> And watch who you talk/meet up with....


My Grandma always told me never to talk to strangers, Andy.

I haven't done too badly so far following that rule...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

UKTanya said:


> Hi Gavtek,
> 
> That's the weekend sorted then, thanks for that!
> 
> As for my attire, I'll bear the flashing in mind!! ;-)


Give us plenty of warning if you're going to dabble


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Give us plenty of warning if you're going to dabble


LOL!

I'll be sure to put a post on here especially for you!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

So not so much Debbie does Dallas, more Tanya does Dubai - guys, be afraid, be very afraid!


----------



## UKTanya (Jun 7, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> So not so much Debbie does Dallas, more Tanya does Dubai - guys, be afraid, be very afraid!


Ooh, the cheek.

You haven't even met me yet!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

UKTanya said:


> Ooh, the cheek.
> 
> You haven't even met me yet!


What's this with "Yet"?

:behindsofa: Scary thought!


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Also you might want to go up the Burj Khalifa - currently still closed but worth checking the website a couple of weeks before you come. It costs 100AED per person if booked in advance, 400AED if you just turn up so it's worth booking! Tends to get booked up well ahead of time on weekends, so keep an eye on the website.
Buy Burj Khalifa Observation Deck Tickets to 'At The Top'


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks Danny.. I bookmarked that. Hopefully... you just save 'me' 300 aed (or someone 600 aed  LOL )


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

You MUST watch the fountain show it's just fabulous.
Also, if you're interested you could go up Burj Khalifa and do the 360 degree view from the top thing.
The beach is just lovely, make sure you have your sunscreen on tho.
Indoor skiing at emirates mall.
Atlantis aquaventure.
Shopping (aaah where do i begin)

It really depends on what kind of things you're looking for


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I still have not went to see the fountain  I would like to go sit and watch for a few hours and have a night of talking. I love the fountain in Vegas in front of the Bellagio.


----------



## xdude (Dec 8, 2008)

also keep in mind what you must not do in those 3.5 days..
don't be drunk in public place
don't hold hands in public place
dont kiss (not even a peck) in public

enjoy!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

xdude said:


> also keep in mind what you must not do in those 3.5 days..
> don't be drunk in public place
> don't hold hands in public place
> dont kiss (not even a peck) in public
> ...


Thought holding hands and cheek kisses were fine? Isn't it just the obvious snogging that is banned, as most middle east countries greet with cheek kisses?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Holding hands is fine, as is greeting someone with a peck on the cheek.

Being intoxicated in a public place however, is illegal, according to the letter of the law.

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Holding hands is fine, as is greeting someone with a peck on the cheek.
> 
> Being intoxicated in a public place however, is illegal, according to the letter of the law.
> 
> -


Am learning  Slowly but surely


----------



## Asma_dxb (Mar 24, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> I still have not went to see the fountain  I would like to go sit and watch for a few hours and have a night of talking. I love the fountain in Vegas in front of the Bellagio.


Ohhh you muuuuuuusssstt. It's truly amazing. I suggest you go to Joe's cafe in Dubai Mall for dinner and sit outdoors that way you'll be able to see the fountain. Or you can go to this lovely restaurant in Soug Al Bahar called Rivington if you haven't been to it yet. The food is exquisite. You can also sit outside and have the lovely fountain view.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank you!


----------

